# Steel concrete stakes (square) Wanted



## Dan Turner

I keep losing 'em and my former supplier sold out to get out.

24 to 36 square steel concrete stakes wanted about 30 miles to the East of Atlanta.

Dan Turner
Conyers, Ga


----------



## Lettusbee

I never heard of or seen square concrete stakes until somebody posted the essential craftsman video on the subject. 
I've still never ever seen one in person. 
Makes a lot of sense though. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

Try here...









Steel Nail Stake - 5/8" Square Nail Stakes with Holes - SQ - Hogan Company


5/8" Square Steel Nail Stake with holes and heat drawn point. From 12 inches to 60 inches. Made in the USA. True Sizes. Small lots to high volume.




www.hoganco.com


----------



## rjconstructs

Whats the advantage of a square stake?


----------



## Tinstaafl




----------



## Dan Turner

Lettusbee said:


> I never heard of or seen square concrete stakes until somebody posted the essential craftsman video on the subject.
> I've still never ever seen one in person.
> Makes a lot of sense though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The concrete steel stakes are used in the set out for footings for poured wall companies. I lucked in about 40 when one poured wall company closed shop 10 years ago.

Beats the heck out of picking up 2x4's to set up batter boards before the temporary post or meter's been set. 

I'm glad someone posted the video below. That guy is a character but I can't disagree with him on why the square stakes are a better use when it comes to setting out corners. The round stakes will get you there...but the square ones are right on the money for inside/outside corners.


----------



## Dan Turner

griz said:


> Try here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel Nail Stake - 5/8" Square Nail Stakes with Holes - SQ - Hogan Company
> 
> 
> 5/8" Square Steel Nail Stake with holes and heat drawn point. From 12 inches to 60 inches. Made in the USA. True Sizes. Small lots to high volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hoganco.com


Thanks Griz.

You da MAN!!


----------

